# New rear trim piece



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Installed Friday night.

It is SIC!!!!!

The LED lights are sooooo cool!

Thanks Mike (ScorchN200SX)!!!

We will have pics up soon.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

cant wait to see it...


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

just out of curiousity, did you get the idea from the photochop i did a few months back of your car on my cardomain page?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I cant wait... I hear the LED's inside the circle are shaped like little nissan symbols when the brake is pressed!


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

cool. cant wait to see em.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

GJ


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks everyone.
Sam is dropping by tonight to take some pics of it.

NissanTuner, Mike and I have been working with this idea for a couple years......


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

damnit, the anticipation is killing me, you gotta post some pictures ASAP!!


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

WHERE ARE THE PICS?!?!?!?  can't wait to see it.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

They should be up by the end of the week....sorry to make you all wait


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

damnit, we're about to get rowdy and riot up in here!!!! haha, just playin, (actually im dead serious) lol, for real though you need to hurry up on them pictures


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ok, I got my seat reserved to see these. Mike's doin some fine work.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Expect Sean to post them tomorrow morning  ...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Evolution of a trim piece*

I don't have any pics of the OEM one, but we all know how bad that red panel is.

So, here is a pic of the rear of the car with the OEM panel painted white. The Nissan badge is still in tact, and all the wiring is still OEM at this time. Pretty crappy pic as well 
2001









Here you can see the new(2002), modified trim panel. I picked it up at a salvage yard for $30.00, and let Mike work his magic. This panel was from a early B14 Sentra, so it is not contoured. Also, the Nissan badge and key hole have been shaved. We also re-wired the clear lights.
2002


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Evolution of a trim piece pt.2*

The next stage in the evolution was not anything with the trim panel itself, but I think it added to the overall look.

We added SE-L style tails, and a molded rear valence.
Spring 2003





















new pics up next!!!!!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Evolution of a trim panel pt.3*

Well, here it is!
ScorchN200SX really did a great job with it!

Cropped pic of the panel. We are saving some pic angles for my profile on the NW Nismo website.
Summer 2003









High and tight from the drivers side. This shows the "volcano" effect that Mike pulled off very well. The little bit that the light sticks out matches perfectly with how much the SE-L style tails bulge out.









The entire panel from above. 










Showing more of the contoured, "volcano" look










more to come!!!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Pt.4*

tight on the light









the panel from the passengers side









here are a couple pics with just the lights (tails) on. The LEDs are so bright, that it is almost impossible to shoot the LED's with the brakes on. We are going to get some night shots of the light set-up in the near future,




















Well, there it is.
Hope you like it.


Oh, and Tru Color did a great job color matching the cloud white paint and custom pearl.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

damn bro that came out sick... scorchin keeps on gettin better and better as the days go by.. It looks sick with the blinkers on too! real tight. did he make that outa the old one, or totally make a new one... cuz if he made a new one *cough cough* I might be able to find a buyer for the old one too  Nice work again!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks,

It is a new piece altogether. The old one was from the earlier B14's, and was completly flat. This one is from a later model, and has that nice contoured look to it.

That is just the tails on. I've re-wired the entire rear end. So now the blinkers are the outside lense(they are tails also), the clear lenses are the reverse lights, and the round LED's are brake/tail.

I think that ScorchN200SX already has the old one sold.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2003)

dammmm.......clean as could be ........very very very nice.....peace


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

nice way nice


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

nice... NOW SELL ME UR SE SKIRTS!!!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

whiteb14 said:


> *nice... NOW SELL ME UR SE SKIRTS!!!  *


Sorry man, no can do


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

that = truly custom -- nice job!


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Looking Good!!!!!!*


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Looking Good!!!!!!*



ScorchN200SX said:


> *  *


Because of you!


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

awww. get a room u 2!!> hehehe


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

holy200sx said:


> *awww. get a room u 2!!> hehehe *


LOL 
that came out really good


----------



## runik (Dec 31, 2002)

nice man. truly something you won't see everywhere.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

What kind of 194's are you using by the plate. Look like LED's.

Seth


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *What kind of 194's are you using by the plate. Look like LED's.
> 
> Seth *


 Ya I was gonna mention that too, what did Mike put in the plate lights?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *Sorry man, no can do  *


i was just playin' (he he he)... but seriously, great job on the b14. its one of a kind. :cheers:


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

dope, very dope


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks everyone.

The plate lights are just hyper whites.


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow that looks awesome, what tpe of bulb did you use in se-l tail lights? looks brighter than normal


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

They are aftermarket bulbs. 
Not sure what brand. The glass itself is red, they are not painted/covered.


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

you know i hate you right? haha.... looks good. No, GREAT! 

you have a PM.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Looking good like always. :thumbup:


----------

